# Valve cover bolts



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Can I replace them with regular bolts or I have to get the same ones(OEM)?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

They have to be the same grade... and it's not worth the money you're gonna end up spending on new metric bolts. I just used some sand paper on the original ones to clean them and then I sprayed them with high heat silver paint. Don't paint the thread part of the bolt. Stick em all in a piece of cardboard and then paint them.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> Can I replace them with regular bolts or I have to get the same ones(OEM)?
> Thanks in Advance


 Just out of curiosity, what happened to the old bolts? Do you need replacements or just want to get rid of the oems?
Im pretty sure that all you need to do to replace the oem bolts is find a length and thread match. Washers on the new bolts would be benificial, as the oe bolts have them (built in - forgot what those are called). 91-94 ga16de's also have rubber bushings. 
If you're going to change the bolts, remember that thread and length match are crucial.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I personally HATE the factory phillips head bolts. I replaced mine with the correct size and pitch metrix hex cap bolts. They look much better and you can actually torque them to spec. because they are hex key!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> I personally HATE the factory phillips head bolts. I replaced mine with the correct size and pitch metrix hex cap bolts. They look much better and you can actually torque them to spec. because they are hex key!


I hate them too that is why I want to replace them
Thanks


----------

